# Take a taxi if having a drink



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I would like to share an experience with you about drinking and driving.

As you well know, some of us have been lucky not to have had brushes with the authorities
on our way home from the various social sessions over the years.

A couple of nights ago, I was out for a few drinks with some friends and had a few too
many beers and then topped it off with a margarita. Not a good idea.

Knowing full well I was at least slightly over the limit, I did something I've never done
before: I took a taxi home.

Sure enough I passed a police road block but because it was a taxi, they waved it past.

I arrived home safely without incident, which was a real surprise.

I have never driven a taxi before and am not sure where I got it.


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

